# HELP!!!! DOVII n RED DEVIL FRY



## The Mean Machine

My 5" Male Dovii and my 4.5" Female Red Devil have layed alot of Eggs in my Ship(INSIDE) i didnt really know that theyd layed until i bought a breeding pair of red devil about M=12" F=10" and as soon as they went in my dovii and red devil attacked the hell out of them which i thought was funny in a way as the red devils are really big, so i decided to lift up the ship up and i saw 200+ eggs inside the ship, i have now parted the tank in two with the red devil and dovii in one side and the red devils in the other side with other cichlids, just wondering whats the best thing for me to do?? can i take the ship out but put it into a bucket of the tank water and put it in a new tank with the devil n dovii or just leave them?? also will the dovii fertilise the eggs as they are hybrids??
heres a few pics of the devils and the devil n dovii

View attachment 123873


View attachment 123874


LARGE RED DEVILS

View attachment 123875


View attachment 123876


View attachment 123877


----------



## Michaeljames

thats awsome. how big is the tank and where did u get the new devils from? were they expensive


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

you can move the egg'z....but you need to have them in water at all time....and yes the dovii will fertilise them.....might look co0l.....go0d luck...and nice yellow rd....


----------



## kenlperry

Wow! Pretty cool. I can only imagine what the temperament would be like for a Dovii/Red Devil mix. Should produce some tough fry.... Hopefully they hatch. Good luck!


----------



## The Mean Machine

Thanks iam hoping the will hatch aswell mate, if they do hatch i will take a few pics and put them on the net and keep you's all updated........ the RD'S cost me £30 for 3 of them, my brother took the 8" Male and i kept the 12" male and 10" Female, it was V.V.Cheap thats y i took them, my tank is 6ft7" x 2ft x 
2ft, would the dovii and red devil still know that the eggs are theres if i move them all to another tank with the dovii n devil?? and has anybody heard or seen a dovii/devil mix??


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

POST MORE PIC'S OF YOUR DOVII....YOUR BIG DOVII


----------



## kenlperry

I have never moved eggs and parents before, so I can't really advise on that. I however would be hesitant to do it , as you have a possible hybrid mix on your hands that may not happen again, so I wouldn't want to risk losing the fry. The parents may act different in a new environment and choose to eat the eggs, that is if you move them. If the eggs have turned white then they aren't fertilized anyway though. They should be almost clear with a black dot in them. What do your eggs look like???


----------



## The Mean Machine

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> I have never moved eggs and parents before, so I can't really advise on that. I however would be hesitant to do it , as you have a possible hybrid mix on your hands that may not happen again, so I wouldn't want to risk losing the fry. The parents may act different in a new environment and choose to eat the eggs, that is if you move them. If the eggs have turned white then they aren't fertilized anyway though. They should be almost clear with a black dot in them. What do your eggs look like???


I havnt moved them i have just left the glass in which has split my tank into two halfs, i cant really see them as they are inside the ship and i dont really want to move the ship again, i moved it on sunday(thats when i found out they had layed)....i will try and have a look tonight and if they have turned white iam going to be VERY GUTTED














but if they are clear i will be over the moon as i have never heard of doviidevils B4















i will keep everybody informed on this situation


----------



## The Mean Machine

Theyve HATCHED IAM OVER THE MOON, when theyve become free swimming i will take a few pics of them and put them on here for you all to have a look at..........


----------



## LouDiB

Mean Machine said:


> Theyve HATCHED IAM OVER THE MOON, when theyve become free swimming i will take a few pics of them and put them on here for you all to have a look at..........


WOW congrats...I'd love to see what they turn out like!


----------



## The Mean Machine

I Will post a few pics of them when they are free swimming which should be friday or saturday....... has anyone ever heard of this hybrid b4?? if not iam going to call them DoviiDevils


----------



## kenlperry

Congrats!!! Never heard of it happening b4. I like that name though. Don't let them get eaten. Too bad you're so far away. I'd want some of those guys if you were local.... haha


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

Mean Machine said:


> POST MORE PIC'S OF YOUR DOVII....YOUR BIG DOVII


i dont have him anymore i sold him a while ago
















[/quote]


----------



## acestro

Very gutted?









If you really want to have these hybrids, I'd remove a couple fry just in case the sh*t hits the fan. Just a thought.

You do know that there's the possibility of such a hybrid being ugly as sin, right? I hope the opposite happens but just thought I'd let you know that not all hybrids are 'flowerhorn' looking.


----------



## Fargo

Not to be like that, but why was a large red devil pair placed in that environment? How large is the tank?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

is this like a new discovery or something?


----------



## acestro

I would guess that some hobbyist bent on having the meanest fish has tried this before...


----------



## face2006

kool..post some pics man..where u located...i think we r all excited to see what they look like..i would sure like some..keep us posted..congrats :laugh:


----------



## The Mean Machine

Thank You all for those replys iam very proud, i also know that they could be ugly but i dont really care what they look like, i never tryed to pair them up i just kept buying fish and they just got close and one day they were chasing nearly all my fish and just kept digging by my plant pot, so i removed them and they never layed but i placed them back in my 7 x 2x 2 and the next thing i come home from work and all my fish are in one corner with the BIG RD'S and these two are flying out of the ship and after any fish that came near them they attacked(Not bothered by there size), when they start to show signs of free swimming and have a bit of a body i will post some pics....


----------



## sicklid-holic

It might turn out a dovii looking fish with red flames on fins instead of blue/green and red dots all over the body instead of black. 
Hey, wait a minute that fish already existed. Its called "Grammodes".


----------



## The Mean Machine

VERY SAD





















MY MALE DOVII HAS HOOVERED UP HIS OWN FRY, IF THEY LAY AGAIN I WILL REMOVE BOTH PARENTS WHEN THE FRY HAS BEEN FERTILISED< SO THE WONT BE EATEN AGAIN!!!!!!




























AND B4 YOU ALL SAY I WAS LYING YOU DONT HAVE TO BELIEVE ME


----------



## CASH

i thought only females ate the eggs


----------



## The Mean Machine

so it was'nt eggs it was free swimming fry.....


----------



## black_piranha

wow, that sucks. ur fry wouldve been amazing if they hatched.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

should have netted them instantly man. I am trying to get a Dovii Flowerhorn goin right now. They seem to like eachother but still no eggs yet. Good luck on gettin some more!


----------



## The Mean Machine

They've Done It Again WOOOOOO






















heres some proof i have zoomed in on some of one of the pics were there together

View attachment 128366


View attachment 128367


View attachment 128368


Wot Do you all Think??


----------



## kenlperry

Good luck!! The eggs look kinda too white(atleast in the pics), like unfertilized eggs. I hope they hatch though.


----------



## The Mean Machine

I Have Lost Some of them but the rest of them have hatched, last time my dovii eat them so i have parted the tank is that a good idea or could i just take the fry out and grow them without there oparents, and just on liquafry and crushed flake food?????


----------



## ChilDawg

You could partition the tank, but I think removal of the fry might be your best bet. I'd go with something else for fry food, though..."baby" brine shrimp would work well as would HBH Fry Bites or one of the other small fry foods.


----------



## kenlperry

Yeah, I'd remove them or the parents. If they are not free-swimming yet then it may be a little tricky to remove the babies, but if you wait then the dad might eat them again. You could try just removing dad until they are free-swimming and then remove the babies and put dad back... I have dovii fry that hatched 10/23/06. I have grown them out on foods including crushed flakes, beef heart cubes, bloodworm cubes, and frozen brine shrimp cubes.. They are almost 1/2 inch already!!!


----------



## The Mean Machine

Hello everybody, i have removed the fry tonight(6.12.06 at 21:05pm) and i could count just over a hundred, i have gotta buy brine shrimp or bloodworm after work tomorrow but i have started them off on liquafry and crushed flake food, they have only been free swimming for two days, when they start getting bigger(1/2 inch i will post some pics but at the moment iam just thrilled to have them) has anybody ever heard of Dovii x Red Devil? if not iam going to call the DEVILDOVII'S


----------



## black_piranha

hope everything goes well.


----------



## The Mean Machine

Thanks Mate, al keep you all informed


----------



## cichlidman

damn i cant wait to see them!!


----------



## lastgreengarden

sounds cool


----------



## kenlperry

Where's the update? What's the status? How are the fry??


----------



## The Mean Machine

they are growing quite quck now , iam just wiating to get a few good pics for yourselfs, i put them up for sale on aquarist-classified and you should have seen the ABUSE i got form all those NERDS with Guppys,swordtail e.c.t
iam feeding them on baby Cyclops and crushed flake and iam just waiting on getting a good pic for all of you.....


----------



## kenlperry

Sounds cool.. I just put a Red Devil with my female Dovii and they are gettin along real nice right now. Maybe I'll luck up and get some babies too. If that happened and we could get the best from my fry to breed with the best from your fry, we could mess around and start a new hybrid species up....


----------



## G23.40SW

I'd love to see some pics of these, a positive out-come of a hybrid like this could be very nice indeed.


----------



## Doddridge

sounds sweet! i loved my red devil, i can only imagine how razy these fish will be


----------



## kenlperry

What's the status of those fry??? What do they look like right now? Any red/gold in their bodies? Any good pics yet?


----------



## The Mean Machine

I have lost quite a few, now but heres a pic of two of them i think i have about 15 left out of ad say 100, also they have layed lot more eggs as the fry they previously layed are in a smaller tank, so i have got a lot more to come now as the new eggs just need fertilising, anyway heres a pic and i will try and get more


----------



## RRice

updates?


----------



## The Mean Machine

Just starting to Show Dovii signs on body with RED trimming from red devil on top Fin


----------



## odyssey

wow, awesome little hybrids. since you were talking about aquarist-classifieds i guess your from the UK? 
where you located?


----------



## The Mean Machine

yes iam from the UK(LIVERPOOL<ENGLAND)


----------



## holmes14

got any new pics how are they doing?


----------



## The Mean Machine

HERES TWO OF THE DEVILDOVII FRY which are now 2.5-3" MALE IS THE ONE ON THE RIGHT AND FEMALE ON THE LEFT!!!!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

niiice


----------



## freebird21

i would like to buy a couple any way to get them to usa???? thankx!


----------

